# Ripped Off...what would YOU do?



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A buddy of mine has been taught an expensive lesson, he paid a guy 1/2 ($3500) down to build a nice carport at his house...that was about 6 weeks ago and now the guy is not returning phone calls. The builder cashed the check at my buddy's bank.

How do you go about handling that?

I called they guy, left him a message and he returned my call. I have him scheduled to come out to my house to give me an "estimate"... we are going to have a "show of force" and let the guy know that he needs to refund the cash real quick.

What legal remedies exist for this type thing?

I have done some investigating and this guy is using multiple aliases, different addresses, etc.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I think the next step is a call to your county's District Attorney's office along with the evidence you have collected so far. Since that is a longer term process, short term I'd go to small claims court and file a claim. If he does not show up, you'll likely get a judgement filed in your favor. I would also let the bank that is cashing his checks know that they may be parties to fraudulent transactions.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

absolutely engage law enforcement!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Go to Academy , buy 2 t-ball bats.

when the guy show up, break his legs and dump him in the fire ants


oops 
sorry , use inside voiice


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

podnuh said:


> absolutely engage law enforcement!


Yeah, I was thinking we need to call them when he shows up? Podnuh, aren't you an LEO?


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

if you have a Buddy that is a police officer as I do, i'd have him come by there in uniform while the guy is there. Then i'd have him cut a check and ride with him to HIS bank to make that withdrawel.... Other than that, pocketfisherman may be right... Man these days you can trust or depend on anybody


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

muddnasty said:


> if you have a Buddy that is a police officer as I do, i'd have him come by there in uniform while the guy is there. Then i'd have him cut a check and ride with him to HIS bank to make that withdrawel.... Other than that, pocketfisherman may be right... Man these days you can trust or depend on anybody


Yep, I wished I knew a LEO in my area (Santa Fe)


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It's theft, they should arrest him.


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

be sure to get his license plate#. that way you also know where he lives and what name the vehicle is registered to.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Don't pull a Joe Horn call them :cop: after he shows up.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

nah...I'm not LEO...


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

why don't you give all of us his number and we will all make appointments for estimates and pretend we need all these things done to our house. we will take that $3500 out of his time, gas, and wear and tear on his vehicle.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

NO, no Joe Horn stuff is planned but for special occasions I do like to wear my holster when I am around the house with my 1911's tucked in them


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

gcg3136 said:


> why don't you give all of us his number and we will all make appointments for estimates and pretend we need all these things done to our house. we will take that $3500 out of his time, gas, and wear and tear on his vehicle.


That is Plan B


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd definitely hide a video camera outside wherever ya'll are going to be when he shows up. The guy sounds like a real scumbag and when he gets in trouble over this there is no telling what the guy will claim ya'll did to him. What a loser!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

nosaltincentx said:


> I'd definitely hide a video camera outside wherever ya'll are going to be when he shows up. The guy sounds like a real scumbag and when he gets in trouble over this there is no telling what the guy will claim ya'll did to him. What a loser!


Great idea!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

he probably throws his cigarette butts out of the window, too.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Definitely post some video and pictures!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> he probably throws his cigarette butts out of the window, too.


Come on over and see....Free beer at my house Saturday morning starting at 9:30am


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Be ready to block him in accidentally of course. He'll tuck tail and run when your buddy comes outta the house. If you call the law after he gets there he will get away also. If you are going to call the law don;t let your buddy come outside until the law gets there. That way he knows nothings up. If he gets through early think of some other things for him to look at like facia boards and what knot.
I've got a feeling you boys will get the surprise of your life if your knot careful...you up to that??

Biggie


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

hmmmm


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Typically, criminal law only protects the business in these types of cases (ie. Theft of Service PC 31.04). The Theft of Service statute is set up to protect the business, not the consumer. A good example is getting a cab ride or a meal, then refusing to pay or leaving without paying for the services rendered. There is Deceptive Business Practice statute but it is rarely used in my experience.

Most of the situations that I have dealt with regarding contractors, builders, carpet installers, etc.. who take payment and then default on the services that they are supposed to proivide are handled as a civil situation. Every time I have contacted our DA's office with one of these situations they refer the victim to a civil attorney in an attempt to recover via a civil lawsuit. I know it sucks but I'm not sure if you will have much luck with anything other than a civil lawsuit. It pays to check references before hand and to only do business with the oldest, most well known contractors in the area. Would a "bonded" business help at all? Good luck with everything, there is nothing worse than a thief.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

rockyraider said:


> Typically, criminal law only protects the business in these types of cases (ie. Theft of Service PC 31.04). The Theft of Service statute is set up to protect the business, not the consumer. A good example is getting a cab ride or a meal, then refusing to pay or leaving without paying for the services rendered. There is Deceptive Business Practice statute but it is rarely used in my experience.
> 
> Most of the situations that I have dealt with regarding contractors, builders, carpet installers, etc.. who take payment and then default on the services that they are supposed to proivide are handled as a civil situation. Every time I have contacted our DA's office with one of these situations they refer the victim to a civil attorney in an attempt to recover via a civil lawsuit. I know it sucks but I'm not sure if you will have much luck with anything other than a civil lawsuit. It pays to check references before hand and to only do business with the oldest, most well known contractors in the area. Would a "bonded" business help at all? Good luck with everything, there is nothing worse than a thief.


His website does say that he is bonded and insured but my firend failed to ask about copies of those documents.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

It takes a special type of person to steal from someone in the face, if he see's your buddy and he goes to his plan B your buddy and you may be toast. We all think we can do extreme things when the time comes but there are those who have the edge on you and has been there already and done that. Caution on what you do.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

All of these LIARS are getting out of hand. I had a freind have the same thing happen to him. This contractor started the job and got half way done and never came back. They set him up almost the same way you did. Unfortunitly for the guy, my friends are not very nice to piece of sh*ts like that. He got what was coming to him, and a few days in hospital, slashed all of his tires busted his windows in his truck, and they even took pictures of the guy and posted them all over town and wrote what happend to him and why. (oh yea by the way, he just happen to have enough cash ON him to refund the money plus interest) 

They took this way to far, and my firend let his emotions take it to far. Then again thats why you try to put a 300 pound rough neck together. The guy took him to court and tried to file charges but they ended up getting droped. 

More than likely the guy will be packing a gun, most scumm like him that have to watch thier back all the time need to. I really don't recomend trying to hurt the guy really bad like my friends did, you might end up in trouble.

I would recomend getting all the info from him you can, license plate, drivers license, home address, ect. ect. I bet if you get the law involved your friend will never see his money again. Just be carefull. 

oh yea, please keep us up to date.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

In Santa Fe call Capt. Campbell or Investigator Wayne Kessler. Tellem Charlie E. told you to call. The real problem here is was there a starting date on the job ?
He hasent really committed an offense yet. Sure it is coming but IMHO not yet. 
Civil probably right now.

Charlie


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

No, we don't plan on doing him any harm or doing anything stupid, I can assure you that nothing is more precious to me than my freedom.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Take a clear digital photo of the VIN# from his vehicle just in case the lic# is not really registered to that vehicle.

Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act = 3x damages. Filed in JP Court. Once you get a judgement, have the constable sieze his truck and equipment to satisfy judgement. Don't need a lawyer to file in JP Court.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

trodery said:


> No, we don't plan on doing him any harm or doing anything stupid, I can assure you that nothing is more precious to me than my freedom.


Then do what Charlie said...He has connections down our way. I've got a feeling he knows more about this than he knows about Nascar! LOL JK Charlie.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Inform him of the "Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act" which can entitle you to treble (3x) damages. Send it to him in a Certified Letter, Return Receipt Requested. He has 30 days I believe to respond. If not, get a lawyer, this should be an easy one. Most likely, he's already spent the money to cover himself on other jobs, and looking for future jobs/suckers to bring him the money to get started on your buddy's job.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Dani California said:


> Then do what Charlie said...He has connections down our way. I've got a feeling he knows more about this than he knows about Nascar! LOL JK Charlie.
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


Yep, maybe we can get one of those officers to stop by in uniform....that would be ideal!


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear it buddy. You really got to be careful with people these days and it's a shame. Be sure to post up his website and name when this is over so we can all get an estimate from this guy. I like the idea of running his rear end all over town for nothing.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The guy wsnt straight to the bank the check was dramn on and cashed it...he had to put thumbprints on the check...at least we have something that could be used to track him down.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Comeon now guys cool down. He hasent done anything yet . If there was no starting date on the contract he could start next year. I know its not right but IMHO thats it. 

Charlie


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Have you considered running his company name (s) thru the Better Business Bureau? You might at least know what you are really up against here as far as his doing this to others in the past?

I certainly would have one or possible two other peeps present when he comes in your home...

As others have suggested, it would not hurt to at least run this whole deal by your Attorney before you do anything else for any dos and donts he may suggest..

Better safe than sorry...

Good luck...


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

As a local contractor... References, References, References!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I here these storys almost daily!

You have some legal recourse, but calling the police will do you no good. It's sad, but your buddy will have to deal with him through the court system... If he doesn't skip town!


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

What his name and business name? I'd like to know so I can avoid him.

Since you really don't know HOW this meeting is going to go down, I'd at least contact the LEOs to find out where you really stand. What constitutes that a crime has been committed? I can't say, but taking the money and then not returning calls sure looks like somethings not kosher.

Besides, it might be helpful to have a LEO present.

Don't tip your hand until you're ready to pull the trigger (pun intended). He could very likely vanish, open another business, change his name, etc., then your bud would be out in the cold.

Good suggestions here...camera, VIN/License. Choose your path wisely, grasshopper!!

Good luck to your friend.

I was serious about posting his name!

Oh, another option...a 2Cool blanket party.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> In Santa Fe call Capt. Campbell or Investigator Wayne Kessler. Tellem Charlie E. told you to call. The real problem here is was there a starting date on the job ?
> He hasent really committed an offense yet. Sure it is coming but IMHO not yet.
> Civil probably right now.
> 
> Charlie


 Best advice yet, IMO!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, for all practical purposes the guy has already skipped town...if he doe's not answer his phone and his office does not really exist you have no way of contacting him other than our intended method.

After we visit with the fellow Saturday I will be more than happy to post his website... don't really know his name, it appears that he is using at least 2 but I could be wrong!

I really gave my buddy a tounge lashing, told him he was stupid for giving out half of the payment and not having anything, not looking at the BBB website (there are complaints there about this company), not getting a copy of the bond or insurance, etc, etc, etc.

I learned this lesson the hard way as well but I only lost $150.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The crook didn't tell your buddy when he would start work?


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

This same s*it happened to me. I gave a guy 1,800 to buy the granit slaps for my home. After chasing him for six months I just gave up. It realy sucks. You dont know how much I wanted to take every dollar right out of his *****.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

A call to your local LE agency is your best bet just to see what they think. I don't have a lot of experience with investigating these things. They should have someone on staff that specializes in fraud investigations, just like Charlie said. I know the Attorney General's Office routinely investigates fly by night business like the roofers that come to town after hurricanes, etc.. They are some of the worst about taking money and splitting.

For what its worth, not very smart to openly post about comitting assaults and robberies (physical assaults and taking money). Like you said, your freedom is worth a heck of a lot more than a few thousand dollars.


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

Unfortuneatly for your friend it is DOUBTFUL that he will see his money again. I run my own business and I am well versed in small claims court and judgements. A judgement is only worth the paper it is printed on if the scum does not care about his credit which this guy doesn't. And contrary to what some have said, his vehicle and tools CANNOT be "seized" to satisfy a judgement- the law is specific about what may be seized. The judgement MAY be helpful if the scum has any real property in his name. Good luck!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Trode, 

I know a guy in this kind of buisness that is a brother of mine, could you send me this guys name in a PM? If it is him, I will handle it for you.

Also, I'm just down the road and I could "block him in" if need be. You could just give me a call when he shows up Saturday.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

trodery said:


> *we are going to have a "show of force"* and let the guy know that he needs to refund the cash real quick.


If he's a real crook he may have a warrant or two out. Otherwise, like others have said, your little "show of force" may backfire. He may have one, also. Six weeks is a long time in some contexts, but in construction? I really don't know.

You intend to lure him over under false pretenses. Someone suggested blocking him in. Things could get very ugly, very quickly and if you aren't careful you could end up getting your butts whipped or shot AND be on the wrong end legally.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

What if he reads this board???


----------



## Okie (Aug 22, 2007)

Ask him to go fishing offshore, once in the boat start referring to him as CHUM.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Lesson learned.NEVER NEVER NEVER give cash advance.If he doesn't have the capital to do the job,YOU are then working for him.Find another company.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Never ... never ever ... ever ever ever ... pay for construction labor until the job is finished ...

Materials sure ... labor ... hell no ... and never to a private party ...

Find a lawyer ... a cop ... a hit man ...


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

trodery said:


> Yep, I wished I knew a LEO in my area (Santa Fe)


Trodery...PM Shaggy. He's working for the Sheriff department in that Area I think. He's a good guy too!


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

IF the carport was for more than $10,000 you might want to contact the Texas Residential Construction Commission (TRCC) just Google them up. I'm not sure if carports are under their jurisdiction or not it's the kind of question that's starting to come up. I know the law says they don't deal with roof repair and I'm told they will not work on swimming pools situations but a carport would be worth a call. They now have some hopefully effective sanctions. Might check with them or their website to see if he has a TRCC no. Most probably LEO will not get involved and JP Court judgement is hard to enforce in most cases.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*If he's married...*

...call his wife....trust me, once the wife knows she won't ever let him have a moments peace until it's resolved. Keep called HER until it is resolved. This WORKS, I've used it several times.....unless she is a crook too!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

My apologies. Your question was
"How do you go about handling that?"
And we (I) are generally commenting on YOUR plan. 

I would track the guy down. You did, I could to. It would not be hard if he is still in the area. Just me, and him, and if possible, no or few other people around. I would NOT involve my friends, OR the police. 

I have done this on a few occassions and have been successful to date. 

Admittedly, it is not the solution for everyone, but my opinion is that he should either do it this way or forget the money.
Surffan, sounds like it was a $7K carport.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Never ... never ever ... ever ever ever ... pay for construction labor until the job is finished ...
> 
> Materials sure ... labor ... hell no ...


This is good advice, to a point. If he asks for a material draw before work is started it's more than likely one of two things, or both. He's either a crook, as in Trod's buddy's case, or he has sorry credit for whatever reason.

Your best bet in that situation is to buy the materials yourself. Go down to your local lumberyard and set up an account for the job. He'll probably tell you he can get it at a 'contractor's' price but to be honest most contractors will estimate a 10-20 percent wiggle factor when they figure materials. You'll end up paying retail anyway so you might as well buy it yourself. Keep up with what you pay for and make sure it stays on the job and doesn't 'grow legs'.

As far as labor charges, if the guy says he's going to need to make draws as the job progresses, have him give you a 'schedule of values' before starting. It should break down the progression of work with a value for each step of the project. Get it in writing. For example, I'm in the framing business. Most of the builders I work with base my draws on 1/3 of the contract price for walls and ceiling framing, 1/3 on roof framing through dry-in, and 1/3 for exterior trim and window and door installation. That way you can always tell where you are as far as progress and payments.

Like was mentioned earlier, Texas law says if you do a job for a price of $10,000 or more the contractor must be registered with the TRCC.

Sorry about your buddy Trodery but in my experience with lowlifes like these he's probably SOL. Hope that's not the case.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, Like I said, we don't have any plans on violence...just want to show him that he never really knows WHO he is going to see when giving out estimates.

False pretenses-NO.....I have been thinking about a carport myself.

I did as much tracking down as I could but his "brick and mortar" business is no longer open and THAT phone number has been disconnected, we had someone drive by the address listed on his proposal and it appears to be a vacant house.

When my firend tries to call him he will not answer the phone.

Other than getting his license plate number when he shows up we really don't have any other method to track him down.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

...What MrG said...... You can also do joint agreement checks with suppliers. That makes sure the supplier gets paid as well. Also, if you do draws, make sure you hold retainage on everything...


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

*Irs*



trodery said:


> Yeah, Like I said, we don't have any plans on violence...just want to show him that he never really knows WHO he is going to see when giving out estimates.
> 
> False pretenses-NO.....I have been thinking about a carport myself.
> 
> ...


might like to know where this guy is. doubt he is paying in like most of us...didnt you say you had fingerprints from the bank, cashing the check or something?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I say give him 50.


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

I hope this guys name is not either Ron or Chris Lindsey<<<had something similar almost happen a year ago, found several people that weren't as fortunate as me,,if it is send me a PM,,,


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bwebster said:


> might like to know where this guy is. doubt he is paying in like most of us...didnt you say you had fingerprints from the bank, cashing the check or something?


I'll let everyone know who/where this guy is after Saturday.

BIG DADDY----It's not either one of the names you listed


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

I guess they're still in the can then,,,


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Do it with your buddy's car...LOL...No since in you taking all the risk..LOL



Dani California said:


> *Be ready to block him in accidentally of course*. He'll tuck tail and run when your buddy comes outta the house. If you call the law after he gets there he will get away also. If you are going to call the law don;t let your buddy come outside until the law gets there. That way he knows nothings up. If he gets through early think of some other things for him to look at like facia boards and what knot.
> I've got a feeling you boys will get the surprise of your life if your knot careful...you up to that??
> 
> Biggie


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, my buddy got a call from this scumbag and he has promised to have th carport finished by tomorrow....YEAH RIGHT! To give the guy a chance to hold up to his word I have rescheduled him to be at my house at 3pm instead of 10am.

The anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Maybe he reads the board :smile:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Maybe he reads the board :smile:


LOL....MAYBE!


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

If he doesn't come back, take his rear end to court. It's simple, easy, and as discussed above, with the threat of Treble damages PLUS attorney's fees, it's a slam dunk. I've filed several lawsuits like this for clients, and many times, a letter from an attorney surprisingly gets the work started.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

fish'nchipper said:


> If he doesn't come back, take his rear end to court. It's simple, easy, and as discussed above, with the threat of Treble damages PLUS attorney's fees, it's a slam dunk. I've filed several lawsuits like this for clients, and many times, a letter from an attorney surprisingly gets the work started.


How are you going to file suit on someone when you don't have any idea who he is? This guy is using more than one last name!

If he is dealing all in cash and does not have any assests in his name what would you get? NOTHING!

Other than what we have planned I don't see any other resolution.

I could see your plan working IF he was a legitmate business but if he was we most likely would not have to take these measures.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Settle down old man! You rhead is starting to sweat and i'm reachin for my sunglasses!

Biggie:rotfl:



trodery said:


> How are you going to file suit on someone when you don't have any idea who he is? This guy is using more than one last name!
> 
> If he is dealing all in cash and does not have any assests in his name what would you get? NOTHING!
> 
> ...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Dani California said:


> Settle down old man! You rhead is starting to sweat and i'm reachin for my sunglasses!
> 
> Biggie:rotfl:


LOL :slimer:

OLD....heck, I'm only 3 months older than you


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I speak spanish, If he is hispanic I can set him up for you. File a police report, let them send out a warrant for theft, when he shows up for my estimate, once he gets out of his vehicle, have someone block his transportation in perform a citizens arrest on him, wait till cops show up. We can do alittle Texas Justice on him.

Aslo, you actually can get some help from the TRCC.
You can also take him to small claims court, and when you get the judgement, the account that he deposited the funds, get a writ of execution to get the funds out of the bank legally. Talk to a sherif.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Might be a "Traveller". In addition to the license plate (easy enough to switch) I'd copy down the VIN as well.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

jdsuperbee said:


> Might be a "Traveller". In addition to the license plate (easy enough to switch) I'd copy down the VIN as well.


Sorry, I posted this after page 1 before I saw 8 pages...duh!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

PasadenaMan said:


> I speak spanish, If he is hispanic I can set him up for you. File a police report, let them send out a warrant for theft, when he shows up for my estimate, once he gets out of his vehicle, have someone block his transportation in perform a citizens arrest on him, wait till cops show up. We can do alittle Texas Justice on him.
> 
> Aslo, you actually can get some help from the TRCC.
> You can also take him to small claims court, and when you get the judgement, the account that he deposited the funds, get a writ of execution to get the funds out of the bank legally. Talk to a sherif.


No Hispanic...he is a white boy!

Police report will do no good becasue once again we are not sure of his real name.

A citizens arrest would not work in this case

Can't do court....don't know his real name

He did not deposit the check he cashed it at the issuing bank.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Did he show up for your appointment? What happened?


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Did he show up for your appointment? What happened?


The first post was Wednesday, tomorrow must be the day.....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Name wouldn't be Leathers would it?

I had friend that had a very similar experience with concrete.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Knee Caps are awfully expensive for him to replace.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

trodery said:


> Yeah, I was thinking we need to call them when he shows up? Podnuh, aren't you an LEO?


Stop by the courthouse and have a chat with Judge Nelson. He likes it when things get worked out before he has to hold court.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Name wouldn't be Leathers would it?
> 
> I had friend that had a very similar experience with concrete.


Not the same name we have.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Your "friends" need to be out of sight. Make your home look typical of your nieghborhood. Have a sprinkler going maybe can of Coke in your hand trimming the bushes or something none provoking. Act like your some typical suit type that has no knowledge of construction.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

If over 300 bucks go to jail .. court will coast about 60 dollars to file a claim they can put a lean on his house.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

the suspense is killing me.....


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

I have been waiting for three days to see what has happened, this is better than a soap drama.


----------



## LureMan (Jan 14, 2005)

I have just read 9 pages and still dont know what happened the suspense is killing me also. What happened????????????


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

terry ... would you satisfy these poor soul's unbridled curiosity and post an update, dangit?


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> terry ... would you satisfy these poor soul's unbridled curiosity and post an update, dangit?


inquiring minds? LOL!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

I see him looking at the thread... hopefully he's typing his update.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

is anyone else hearing the theme tune to jeopardy????


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

dude probably never showed


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...you folks are funny!

Well, the other day I found a pay phone and left this guy a very "special" message, I'm sure I could be locked up for the things I said in this message Anyway, later that day the guy called my buddy and said that he would have th job finished by 10am Saturday (today). I had rescheduled my "esitmate" for 3pm today. I kept in touch with my friend throughout the day, I called him at 10...no show, I called him at 11 and still no show but the guy had called him and said he was on his way, I called my buddy once again at noon and still no show...I asked him what he was going to do, was he going to wait there and see if the guy showed up or was he going to come over here to confront him when he showed up at my house. Since my friend lives in Tomball he said he would wait there until 1:30 to see if the guy showed. I went to the hardware store at 1:10PM today and while I was there I got a phone call from the guy saying "I can't make it to your house by 3pm today, I have a job in Tomball that I need to start"....I called my buddy and told him that the guy (James) had called and indicated that he was going to be in Tomball today.......

Anyhow, the guy showed up at my friends house about 2:15 today and started the job!!!

Only 7 weeks later and the job has started! I have not touched base with my buddy since that time but at the very least the job had been started. Even if the guy does not finish at least he has done something for the $3500 given to him so far.

I honestly don't think that had I not left that "special" message on the voice mail the guy would not have even started...I could be wrong!

I'll let everyone know what happens!

http://www.carportshouston.com/


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the Update. Something about that "special message" musta put a pep in his step.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Troutslurp said:


> Update us please.


I DID....look up


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

He did look up:work: LOL



trodery said:


> I DID....look up


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

wow, I can finally get some sleep!


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

So, who's going to play you in the movie version?:slimer:

Cg


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I think you should take him fishing.

/lb


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

calixtog said:


> So, who's going to play you in the movie version?:slimer:
> 
> Cg


This guy?


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

He is my brother -in-law and has read this thread before


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

buckduster said:


> He is my brother -in-law and has read this thread before


Who is your brother in law?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

he looks gay.


----------



## thetinman (Mar 6, 2006)

*ripped off what should i do*

I AM RESPONDING TO THIS AD .MY NAME IS JAMES DAMPIER I OWN CARPORTSHOUSTON.COM (CARPORTS UNLIMITED).I GOT A CALL LAST NIGHT AND MY BROTHER IN LAW SAID WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON ? I NEED AND WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW THAT NOBODY SCARED ME INTO DOING ANYTHING . I SOLD THIS PROJECT TO HIS FRIEND IN THE MIDDLE OF FEB. I RECEIVED A DEPOSIT FOR MATERIALS NOT FOR LABOR AND WHEN THE MATERIALS CAME IN I SCHEDULED A TIME TO GO OUT THERE AND BUILD IT ,I GOT SICK REAL BAD AND DIDNT COMMUNICATE WITH ZACH FOR ABOUT 6 DAYS OR ANYONE ELSE FOR THAT MATTER AS I WAS SICK AND JUST TRYING TO GET WELL (BIG MISTAKE I JUST DIDNT TAKE CARE OF MY BUSINESS ..........)WHEN I STARTED GETTING BETTER I THEN GOT THE PROJECT BACK ON TRACK I DID EXACTLY AS I SAID I WOULD DO SATURDAY MORNING OR AFTERNOON WHEN EVER I GOT THERE . I BUILT THE PROJECT AND THEN AS I SAID ON MONDAY MY CONCRETE CREW WOULD BE THERE TO DO THE SLAB .ACCORDING TO MY CUSTOMER EVERYTHING IS JUST FINE NOW .I NEVER EVER GOT SCARED BECAUSE OF SOME PHONE CALL I SIMPLY DID MY JOB AS SOON AS I PICKED UP THE PIECES . THERE WAS NEVER A MINUTE THAT I EVER EVEN THOUGHT OF STEALING FROM HIM OR ANYONE ELSE .I HAVE BEEN IN BUSINESS FOR OVER TEN YEARS DOING THE RIGHT THING .AS FOR DIFFERENT NAMES NO SAME NAME AND SAME PHONE NUMBER .IF YOU OR ANY ONE ELSE YOU KNOW FEEL THEY HAVE BEEN TAKEN ADVANTAGE OF PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME SO I CAN GET THAT TAKEN CARE OF ALSO .IM NOT PERFECT I SIMPLY DIDNT DO A GOOD JOB OF TAKING CARE OF MY BUSINESS WHILE I HAD THE FLU .MY EMAIL IS [email protected]


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

thetinman said:


> I AM RESPONDING TO THIS AD .MY NAME IS JAMES DAMPIER I OWN CARPORTSHOUSTON.COM (CARPORTS UNLIMITED).I GOT A CALL LAST NIGHT AND MY BROTHER IN LAW SAID WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON ? I NEED AND WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW THAT NOBODY SCARED ME INTO DOING ANYTHING . I SOLD THIS PROJECT TO HIS FRIEND IN THE MIDDLE OF FEB. I RECEIVED A DEPOSIT FOR MATERIALS NOT FOR LABOR AND WHEN THE MATERIALS CAME IN I SCHEDULED A TIME TO GO OUT THERE AND BUILD IT ,I GOT SICK REAL BAD AND DIDNT COMMUNICATE WITH ZACH FOR ABOUT 6 DAYS OR ANYONE ELSE FOR THAT MATTER AS I WAS SICK AND JUST TRYING TO GET WELL (BIG MISTAKE I JUST DIDNT TAKE CARE OF MY BUSINESS ..........)WHEN I STARTED GETTING BETTER I THEN GOT THE PROJECT BACK ON TRACK I DID EXACTLY AS I SAID I WOULD DO SATURDAY MORNING OR AFTERNOON WHEN EVER I GOT THERE . I BUILT THE PROJECT AND THEN AS I SAID ON MONDAY MY CONCRETE CREW WOULD BE THERE TO DO THE SLAB .ACCORDING TO MY CUSTOMER EVERYTHING IS JUST FINE NOW .I NEVER EVER GOT SCARED BECAUSE OF SOME PHONE CALL I SIMPLY DID MY JOB AS SOON AS I PICKED UP THE PIECES . THERE WAS NEVER A MINUTE THAT I EVER EVEN THOUGHT OF STEALING FROM HIM OR ANYONE ELSE .I HAVE BEEN IN BUSINESS FOR OVER TEN YEARS DOING THE RIGHT THING .AS FOR DIFFERENT NAMES NO SAME NAME AND SAME PHONE NUMBER .IF YOU OR ANY ONE ELSE YOU KNOW FEEL THEY HAVE BEEN TAKEN ADVANTAGE OF PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME SO I CAN GET THAT TAKEN CARE OF ALSO .IM NOT PERFECT I SIMPLY DIDNT DO A GOOD JOB OF TAKING CARE OF MY BUSINESS WHILE I HAD THE FLU .MY EMAIL IS [email protected]


I'm not going to get into a big debate here on this board because I think it would get real ugly real fast. As far as what you said and what your customer/my friend said...the ideas differ! Here is what your customer told the forum members on another board...

_*What do you think my next steps are?

Laura and I (really me) gave a guy 1/2 the money down to build a gable style carport with brick columns and gable roof on 24'x24' concrete pad.

$Gave him $3175.00 which he asked for. (I KNOW, i know, DUMB) on Jan 31st.

Well the dude said it would be done in about a couple weeks. I am currently on week 6 and nothing has been done. I left many voice mails which the last one was I WANT MY ^%$#^ing MONEY BACK !!

The times I do catch the dude he says he will be out in a couple days to fix me up just after he complete some other job. This is only a 2-3 day job if not 1

I really dont know what to do at this point....*_


I do understand that the job has started NOW! But I can tell you...I would never do business with you but I do appreciate you FINALLY taking care of my bud!


----------



## thetinman (Mar 6, 2006)

I Appreciate The Fact That You Would Never Do Business With Me As Many Others Behind This May Not .however I Am Now And Will Still In The Future Do My Best .i Have Apoligized To Zach And Laura Not That ,that Makes It Any Better But I Learned A More Valuable Lesson By Not Communicating With My Customer Than Anything I Will Ever Lose In Business .please Let The Job Speak For Itself .


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

thetinman said:


> BIG MISTAKE I JUST DIDNT TAKE CARE OF MY BUSINESS ..........I SIMPLY DIDNT DO A GOOD JOB OF TAKING CARE OF MY BUSINESS


I think these are the key phrases in your reply, I don't think you should get upset over anything that was posted here, or the action anyone took, since (based on what you said) it was basically your fault.


----------



## thetinman (Mar 6, 2006)

I Except All Responsibility For My Actions .i Am Doing The Best That I Can Do ,i Made A Mistake


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

http://carports.texaspgp.com/

http://www.data.bbb.org/scripts/cgiip.exe/WService=houston/houston/showrpt.html?language=english&bis=n&zid=52001254


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

trodery said:


> http://carports.texaspgp.com/
> 
> http://www.data.bbb.org/scripts/cgiip.exe/WService=houston/houston/showrpt.html?language=english&bis=n&zid=52001254


Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## thetinman (Mar 6, 2006)

I Am Taking All The Steps I Know Of To Fix Any Issues I Or My Company Has .i Can Only Do One Day At A Time And I Work Everyday To Fix What I Can .i Wont Be Sorry For Doing The Right Thing .


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Opps........


----------



## thetinman (Mar 6, 2006)

the first one posted is real clever it does not show who this supposed person is or how to get in touch with that person to fix it if they even exist,and the bbb at least four of the seven were recently when i was out sick and they too will be fixed or are in the process already .as i said before i learned a more valuable lesson by not communicating than anything i will learn in business .


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

The worst part about all of this, Texas laws hardly protect customers from contractors that DON"T end up following though with what they agree to do. I am glad the job finally got finished, I am glad to see thetinman followed through and didn't run off with the money. I am sure thetinman and customer would have liked to have better comunication and less "over promise and under deliver". This could have been a case of a simple bad string of events, I don't know for sure because I wasn't there. However I do know that customers come first, I have learned the hard way myself, I have said and done things that came back around. I learned from it, tried my hardest to make it right (most of the tiem I did and sometimes I didn't) and it will never happen again. Thetinman, you know and I know to make a business truely great AND profitible you MUST have a good reputation. I am the first to admit especially when it coems to contractors, I WILL PAY MORE MONEY TO DO BUSINESS WITH SOMEBODY I TRUST. I do give you this, you came on this board and appoligized, like you said still doesn't make things right, but at least you didn't ignore it, and you admitted you messed up, thats the first step. I hope you can take it with a grain of salt and make yourself and your company better because of it.

P.S. You Don,t Have To Capitalize Every Word You Type. hwell:


----------



## thetinman (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Tinman, a person generally learns more from their mistakes than from their successes. Sounds like you're taking steps in the right direction and I for one commend you.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Remind me never to cross you spitfire!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Sorry lukebodie I didn't know you were so sensitive I was just trying to have fun with the guys mom!


I thinks you are in self destruct mode......


----------



## thetinman (Mar 6, 2006)

Portside said:


> Tinman, a person generally learns more from their mistakes than from their successes. Sounds like you're taking steps in the right direction and I for one commend you.


thank you very much


----------



## thetinman (Mar 6, 2006)

update on the one reply that i didnt know who they were .please check it out .i went to texaspgp.com today and talked with the man name bob lawson on the phone he told me that he knew nothing of me or my company and that he would have it fixed immediately .we had never done any business at all never even met .as he promised he got in touch with his web master and had it fixed .as far as the bbb i will not stop working on that until it is better .


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't pull an OJ even, and try to get your stuff back.. I would call law enforcement it might take awhile...

I would consider him showing up, tell him you are going to call him he has 24 hours to pay it back or you will turn him over. Write down lic plate etc, for more info to give to DA


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Dang dude how did I miss this thread till today.


----------

